# Typical, absolutely typical :)



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Well my wife is out with the Girls, leaving me and my Two boys home alone, so we were all set for a cheesy film, all laying upstairs on my Bed, electric blanket on nice and warm,film about to start all set for a lovely relaxing evening.

Then my Beautiful pregnant Amber decided to not follow the script and begin her labour ha ha 

So it is official my first litter of the year is here, my Siamese Furbabies are being born right now, Furbabies One and Two are out Mum has cleaned them and ate their Placenta, she is having a brief rest. 

I will keep you informed with her progress


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh nice... least she wanted you to be a part of the birth! 

Pics are a must....


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Babies Three and Four here Mum doing well


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

How exciting

she must feel very safe

(are you on the gas and air (or red wine?))


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

wow - doing sooooo well!! have you called your wife? if i were her i'd kill you if you didn't call me lol 

deep breathing for you....lol


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

ella said:


> How exciting
> 
> she must feel very safe
> 
> (are you on the gas and air (or red wine?))


I am on a diet and boy am I tempted to cheat I keep looking in the fridge at the Kids Chocolate, so far I have not but the night is still young ha ha


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations TT - hope mum and babies are doing well :thumbup1:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> wow - doing sooooo well!! have you called your wife? if i were her i'd kill you if you didn't call me lol
> 
> deep breathing for you....lol


She has not been out for nearly a year and it is her leaving party from work, so I am not texting her, its all going smooth, so no need to tell her, she will be gutted she has missed it !! She loves to be there at all the births


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Congratulations TT - hope mum and babies are doing well :thumbup1:


Thanks, so far so good


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Wonderful! What colours are they likely to be? Fingers crossed that all goes well over the next few weeks.


----------



## AngelEyes92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations on the new furbabies. 
How many are there so far? 
Sods law isn't it! 
x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Four new babies, congratulations 

Hope 'mum' is doing ok


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

We have number five, all clean and doing well

We had number Six which was a still born slightly under developed so looks like it never made it in the womb, probably about a week or so behind the other Kittens  
Mum cleaned it and ate Placenta but when she was distracted I have removed it.

But number five is nice and strong like the others  They are all having a feed and Mum is having a cuddle and break, not sure if she is finished as she still looks big, can not feel anymore moving in there, but she does still look full.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

She has gave birth to number 7, it has been cleaned and she has ate the Placenta, it is pushing through the other 5 to get a feed, so nice and strong


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Well done - congratulations - sounds good.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

spid said:


> Well done - congratulations - sounds good.


So far so good, I have 6 beautiful new Furbabies, I think she is finished just changed bedding as it was rather wet, she is laying letting them feed, I think she has finished.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

6 is a good number  Sorry there was one still-born  but hope the others continue to do well. Well done mum and mid-wife (or should that be mid-husband :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> 6 is a good number  Sorry there was one still-born  but hope the others continue to do well. Well done mum and mid-wife (or should that be mid-husband :smilewinkgrin:


Ha Ha I have just taken my vinyl gloves off, I really do think that is it 

Having a cuppa soup whilst my Two boys have a couple of cheese Pizza's not quite the boys night in we had hoped for but thats Cat breeding for you  Never a dull moment and 9 times out of 10 never according to plan ha ha.

Little sorry with the still born  but breed Cats long enough and you know it happens, never good, but thats how it goes sometimes, but still very pleased 6 is a good size litter, it is her 2nd litter, and she was a good Mum first time, so fingers crossed she will be this time, she has started well, has loads of milk and is laying there letting them feed, content and purring away


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

CONGRATS!! sorry you lost a little one...well done Mummy puss! and well done you


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Angie2011 said:


> CONGRATS!! sorry you lost a little one...well done Mummy puss! and well done you


Thanks really pleased with Mum she is being great


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Well it is One O'clock and Mum has defianatley finished, all 6 Kittens have dried out nicely and their fur is all fluffy, and there is lots of pushing and shoving to get prime position for feeding, I always like to see a healthy push and shove, I always think it is a good sign when Kittens are literally an hour or two old and have loads of energy and strength to justle for position 

I have made sure the smallest has not been pushed out and has got a good feed too, Going to get an hours shut eye then check on them again at 2.00 am


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

tellingtails said:


> Well it is One O'clock and Mum has defianatley finished, all 6 Kittens have dried out nicely and their fur is all fluffy, and there is lots of pushing and shoving to get prime position for feeding, I always like to see a healthy push and shove, I always think it is a good sign when Kittens are literally an hour or two old and have loads of energy and strength to justle for position
> 
> I have made sure the smallest has not been pushed out and has got a good feed too, Going to get an hours shut eye then check on them again at 2.00 am


a lovely update to end the day on; so glad everyone is doing so well (yourself included)- she sounds like a lovely momma! sorry about the other little one.

hope you get a a few good wee naps in by the time you read this- i look forward to the morning update  
wif pitchures of da kitlets if possibles? :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Well it is 4.30am and it is defianately Redbull time, I have managed to get 2 cheeky one hour naps.

Our Six beautiful new furbabies are very stable and all are feeding well, Amber is continuing to be a very good mum, laying down curled around her Kittens purring away letting them feed at will, occassionally giving them a clean 

At some point of today I will get a Pic of the litter for you all


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your new lovely healthy babies i must say i admire your organisation and cool collectedness (is that a word?). Well done you !!!:biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Superash said:


> Congratulations on your new lovely healthy babies i must say i admire your organisation and cool collectedness (is that a word?). Well done you !!!:biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks, I have had plenty practice  Organisation and planning make life easier, having everthing to hand on top of their birthing unit ready 2 weeks before for me is a must  I also the minute labour starts make Cimicat up, just incase I need to help Mum, but in Ambers case I am not needed she was a brilliant Mum first time round and with this her second litter she is doing great again.

Just checked on them again, and they are doing brillaint


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Well its now 10am and our Furballs have been feeding extremely well, and Amber is being a great Mum 

She has stepped out for a stretch of her legs ate a little food and had a huge drink of Cimicat Milk before returning back to her babies 

I will get a couple of Photos this afternoon and post them on


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely thread, well done looking forward to the pics this afternoon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_*congratulations......cant wait for pics, well done.*_


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

A big pile of Furballs, our latest litter at Tellingtails Funkyfurballs is officially here 

New Mum Amber is continuing to be good and her Kittens are absolute monsters  The Kittens are huge and are feeding extremely well, the lightest being born weighing a very good 107 grams and the heaviest weighing in at a massive 121 grams  when born, they have all gained between 12 and 15 grams in the first 12 Hours greedy beggars 

Our Kittens are feeding extremely well and in between feeds they are all huddling together 

When I say little monsters I mean it, The largest is over 15cm long and for only being just over 12 hours old thats is huge 

In between feeds Mum is drinking loads of Cimicat Milk, along with her food to help maintain her nutrional levels etc


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

aww congratulations!! they're so cute


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Those birth weights are phenominal for such a big Siamese litter, well done to you and Mum. Sorry about the little one. It was lovely to read the whole story unfold.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooh they are monsters aren't they  Wonderful and a gorgeous bunch of little hooligans they look too :001_wub:
We have a litter due on Saturday but I'm thinking there will only be 3 or 4 as Rosie is quite small.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, what a night! Brilliant birth weights too. Congratulations to you.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> Oooh they are monsters aren't they  Wonderful and a gorgeous bunch of little hooligans they look too :001_wub:
> We have a litter due on Saturday but I'm thinking there will only be 3 or 4 as Rosie is quite small.


Ah I will keep an eye out for your updates, Goodluck for the birth hope it all goes well


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

gorgeous!!! and huge! lol

very well done - sounds like it went like a dream, and well done to mummy especially 

how did your wife react when she got home?!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> gorgeous!!! and huge! lol
> 
> very well done - sounds like it went like a dream, and well done to mummy especially
> 
> how did your wife react when she got home?!


My wife was a little gutted she had missed the birth, but was over the moon with the litter Amber had produced 

It has been a really busy day, I have been checking on them every hour on the hour, even though she is being a great Mum and they are feeding extremely well, I still religiously check them, its habit, I guess all breeders are like this, its hard not to be its a mixture of nervousness, excitement,responsability,fear,joy all rolled into one, and dont forget the overwhelming feeling of pride 

Today was supplies day and somehow I managed to get to the wholesalers for my monthly supplies despite how hectic I was however my mind was constantly on getting back in a hurry ask any breeder and they will all say the same your life has to be planned around your new borns ha ha ,Supply day not only means I have adequate foods etc but it also means that all our Cats are all laying on new bedding, I like to change it every month as they start to get tatty, clicked etc off their claws  They love it when their bedding is changed for clean bedding everyday but they love it even more when it is brand new, they literally dive on it and roll all over it 

I am so looking forward to my bed tonight even if the alarm clock is set to get up after an hour ha ha


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

tellingtails said:


> My wife was a little gutted she had missed the birth, but was over the moon with the litter Amber had produced
> 
> It has been a really busy day, I have been checking on them every hour on the hour, even though she is being a great Mum and they are feeding extremely well, I still religiously check them, its habit, I guess all breeders are like this, its hard not to be its a mixture of nervousness, excitement,responsability,fear,joy all rolled into one, and dont forget the overwhelming feeling of pride
> 
> ...


i'm so glad it's going so well  i hoovered Freddy and Tilly bed yesterday, got a damp cloth over it, the works!! Freddy ran away from the hoover, and Tilly watched over me suspiciously lol. then when i proudly produced their lovely clean bed, they sniffed it and laid on the sofa  hahahaha

on another note - i have just started a thread enquiring what are the things i'd need to do to open a cattery, and i was told you have one.  i won't be doing it straight away, just want to research it and consider it for the future really - it would be my dream job - even the many litter trays!!! 

any advice you have would be greatly received - so i can really think hard about it and get it right if i took the leap. 

sleep tight heehee


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

catlover0581 said:


> i'm so glad it's going so well  i hoovered Freddy and Tilly bed yesterday, got a damp cloth over it, the works!! Freddy ran away from the hoover, and Tilly watched over me suspiciously lol. then when i proudly produced their lovely clean bed, they sniffed it and laid on the sofa  hahahaha
> 
> on another note - i have just started a thread enquiring what are the things i'd need to do to open a cattery, and i was told you have one.  i won't be doing it straight away, just want to research it and consider it for the future really - it would be my dream job - even the many litter trays!!!
> 
> ...


Will Pm you tomorrow  also take a look at the thread


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

tellingtails said:


> Will Pm you tomorrow  also take a look at the thread


thank you very much - please don't rush, as you're busy enough and i'm in no hurry 

which thread....?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done to mum they are amazing weights for a big litter!  my litter of 4 were 118-146 12hours after birth, bloody massive we thought mum might have 7-8 she was so big! :laugh:

They look sooo yummy! What colours are you expecting?? :001_wub:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> well done to mum they are amazing weights for a big litter!  my litter of 4 were 118-146 12hours after birth, bloody massive we thought mum might have 7-8 she was so big! :laugh:
> 
> They look sooo yummy! What colours are you expecting?? :001_wub:


Hi Tb,

I am expecting Blue Pointed, Choc Pointed or Cream Pointed, last litter I only had one blue, one Cream and the rest were Choc's in a litter of seven.

If you go back through their Pedigree's It is mainly Chocs,Seals,Blues,Creams one of the great grandparents is a Choc Tabby Siamese but that never effected the outcome of my first litter with this pairing, so should'nt again not that I would mind I love the Choc Tabby Siamese, infact I just love Siamese full stop ha ha


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I have been up every hour on the hour through the night, just to check and be sure 

And all 6 Kittens are totally fine. And have been feeding at will from Amber 

So our Kittens are currently feeding again and apart from the occassional squeak of protess from Mum cleaning their behinds they are perfectly fine 

I am having a Can of Redbull before starting to clean all of my Catteries and preparing all Our Cats breakfasts, 

I have walked our Dog Jackson for his usual 6.00am trek across the moors and he has returned back to bed after his morning walk and is currently laying with Luke my 10 year old on my bed, the both of them are fast asleep, it is the school half term holidays which is great because it means I have Two little helpers Luke (10) Harry (12), expensive helpers but helpers all the same ha ha Their bargaining skills are vastly improving they get that from their Mum ha ha


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't usually read many posts from the 'Breeding' section of this forum, but it was the title of your post which made me click on it - and I am so glad I did. 

First of all congratulations on your new babies.

Amber sounds to be the perfect mummy and you seem to be the most organised person I think I have ever come across.

Can I just ask you a question - you mentioned that your cats have brand new bedding every month, well is this because of the new kittens or you just give your cats new bedding even if there are no new kittens?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics, looking forward to more updates and pics.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Tabby isn't 'carried' so you can't get tabby unless one of the parents is tabby so ggparent being tabby is never going to affect a litter. 

They do look scrummy.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Scarlett20 said:


> I don't usually read many posts from the 'Breeding' section of this forum, but it was the title of your post which made me click on it - and I am so glad I did.
> 
> First of all congratulations on your new babies.
> 
> ...


No its new bedding every month regardless of Kittens or not, I prefer to use hard plastic beds that are sanatised everyday and fresh blankets put in daily, and the dirty ones washed 

I use a colour Bowl and blanket system, so everyday is a different colour that way it ensures that one is not accidentally forgot and not changed or cleaned. It also is great if you leave someone in charge for the day they can not say they have done it when they have not, Yes I have a 19 year old son ha ha and believe me if he could cut a corner he would ha ha

The only trouble with this system is blankets become worn and clicked, so every month they are replaced.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Well it is lunchtime and Our Cats are enjoying their lunches  Amber has had her lunch and is currently feeding her babies, whilst she was having a bite to eat I took the time to get a couple of Pics of our Funkyfurballs 

They are nice and active lots of pushing and shoving


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spid said:


> Tabby isn't 'carried' so you can't get tabby unless one of the parents is tabby so ggparent being tabby is never going to affect a litter.
> 
> They do look scrummy.


It's non-Agouti that is carried - the gene that turns a brown tabby into a black self. However you are correct that two self cats can never produce a tabby, but two tabby cats, or a tabby and a self, can produce either tabby or self. When two tabby cats produce a self it means both carry non-Agouti. When they don't produce a self it might mean that the genetic roulette wheel didn't fall right. Recessive genes can be very hard to get rid of!

All cats have the genes for one type of tabby pattern or another. However breeding for a good clear tabby pattern is different to breeding for a lovely plain self, so in many breeds self cats don't usually have tabby cats in their pedigrees.

More at Wikipedia:
Cat coat genetics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Contratulations!! I have just read this whole thread from start to finish. Thanks so much for the updates! Those tiny furbabies are just too adorable for words. Well done to mummy cat and you for being so calm throughout the birth process. I'm in awe!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OrientalSlave said:


> It's non-Agouti that is carried - the gene that turns a brown tabby into a black self. However you are correct that two self cats can never produce a tabby, but two tabby cats, or a tabby and a self, can produce either tabby or self. When two tabby cats produce a self it means both carry non-Agouti. When they don't produce a self it might mean that the genetic roulette wheel didn't fall right. Recessive genes can be very hard to get rid of!
> 
> All cats have the genes for one type of tabby pattern or another. However breeding for a good clear tabby pattern is different to breeding for a lovely plain self, so in many breeds self cats don't usually have tabby cats in their pedigrees.
> 
> ...


Yep knew that was just putting it into layman's terms


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> It's non-Agouti that is carried - the gene that turns a brown tabby into a black self. However you are correct that two self cats can never produce a tabby, but two tabby cats, or a tabby and a self, can produce either tabby or self. When two tabby cats produce a self it means both carry non-Agouti. When they don't produce a self it might mean that the genetic roulette wheel didn't fall right. Recessive genes can be very hard to get rid of!
> 
> All cats have the genes for one type of tabby pattern or another. However breeding for a good clear tabby pattern is different to breeding for a lovely plain self, so in many breeds self cats don't usually have tabby cats in their pedigrees.
> 
> ...


eh?! say what?!?!? lol 



spid said:


> Yep knew that was just putting it into layman's terms


phew!!!! heeheehee


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spid said:


> Tabby isn't 'carried' so you can't get tabby unless one of the parents is tabby so ggparent being tabby is never going to affect a litter.
> 
> They do look scrummy.


once again my thoughts lol!! :blush: saying what I tought! cant get tabby unless one parent is tabby, same as silver, one parent has to be silver to produce it 



tellingtails said:


> No its new bedding every month regardless of Kittens or not, I prefer to use hard plastic beds that are sanatised everyday and fresh blankets put in daily, and the dirty ones washed
> 
> I use a colour Bowl and blanket system, so everyday is a different colour that way it ensures that one is not accidentally forgot and not changed or cleaned. It also is great if you leave someone in charge for the day they can not say they have done it when they have not, Yes I have a 19 year old son ha ha and believe me if he could cut a corner he would ha ha
> 
> The only trouble with this system is blankets become worn and clicked, so every month they are replaced.


OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!! I do the same!!!!!!!!!! :blush:  :w00t: I thought it was just me!! Soo glad Im not alone!! :blush:



tellingtails said:


> Well it is lunchtime and Our Cats are enjoying their lunches  Amber has had her lunch and is currently feeding her babies, whilst she was having a bite to eat I took the time to get a couple of Pics of our Funkyfurballs
> 
> They are nice and active lots of pushing and shoving


Look as though 2 will be cream :laugh: :001_wub:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Well I have been up again through the night have extended to every hour and a half now as the Kittens are doing extremely well so relaxing a little ha ha

So I was up at 1.30am :Yawn: and then again at 3.00am :Yawn: and I am up now 4.30am and staying up :Yawn:

Everytime I have been up the little tykes have been feeding,greedy beggars 

So having a lovely morning cup of Tea, then going to take Jackson for an early walk, watch the sun come up  Then come back and make an early start on cleaning the catteries


----------



## Puindoors (May 19, 2011)

Where do you get your blankets, I'd love to replace my lot more often, but haven't found an economic way to do it.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I am quite happy to keep using washable fleece for a long time - until it falls apart or isn't fleecy anymore. In the UK there are often people selling fleece cheap at cat shows, which is where most of mine is from. For the cat I fostered with her kittens, she got a daily change for a few days, and then every few days until the kittens were using the litter tray.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catlover0581 said:


> eh?! say what?!?!? lol
> ...
> phew!!!! heeheehee


It's not hard to understand but here isn't the place to explain it - it would be hijacking the thread.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Puindoors said:


> Where do you get your blankets, I'd love to replace my lot more often, but haven't found an economic way to do it.


I buy them wholesale through my business, so they are technically free as they are tax deductable as they are a business expense. So at the end of the year they are claimed back.

So intially they cost you but then you retreave the costs back


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

tellingtails said:


> I buy them wholesale through my business, so they are technically free as they are tax deductable as they are a business expense. So at the end of the year they are claimed back.
> 
> So intially they cost you but then you retreave the costs back


Sorry thought I would add, a little more to explain, it is not as straight forward as just claiming it back ha ha

I hire the services of a good accountant, I gave him all my receipts, invoices etc I also have to give him a breakdown of what is for what, i.e grooming supplies, cattery supplies, breeding etc etc Then he works his magic and the costs I entail are off set against my quarterly tax returns.

And believe me the accountant talks and he talks and he talks somemore, and whoosh alot of it goes over my head, but overall in a nut shell, it allows me to maintain my Cats in a very good lifestyle, at the fraction of the cost


----------



## Scarlett20 (Jul 31, 2011)

Are the blankets that you use a specific make?

Do you use vetbeds? 

Which do you think are best out of blankets and vetbeds and which do you think wash the best?


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Scarlett20 said:


> Are the blankets that you use a specific make?
> 
> Do you use vetbeds?
> 
> Which do you think are best out of blankets and vetbeds and which do you think wash the best?


I use fleece blankets, specified for Pet use, In a hard plastic bed that can be sanatised.

I personally feel it does not really matter, whether you use Wool Blankets, Synthetic Blankets, Cotton Blankets, Fleece Blankets, Vetbeds the most important thing to me is clean,clean,clean followed by the ability to minimise the risk of infection.

If I have a litter of 6 I want 6 to survive, I over the years have personally heard breeders talk about acceptable losses, These are statements I have personally heard" she had 6, 4 made it I am happy with that" " I had three not make it, you win some you loose some" "It all adds to experience I guess" "I am going to learn from this"

I try my utmost to ensure they all survive, to me not even 1 is an acceptable loss, and even when I have a still born it makes me sad, I am absolutely fanatical about cleanliness and cross contamination when it comes to my Cats and Kittens. So even if giving them clean, fresh ,New balnkets seriously put me out of pocket, I would still ensure they had them 

Like the saying goes, you get out of it what you put into it


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Little sleepy heads, still feeding well and still gaining good weight


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

tellingtails said:


> Well I have been up again through the night have extended to every hour and a half now as the Kittens are doing extremely well so relaxing a little ha ha
> 
> So I was up at 1.30am :Yawn: and then again at 3.00am :Yawn: and I am up now 4.30am and staying up :Yawn:
> 
> ...


It really is like having new born babies. I could never be a breeder. I like my bed too much lol!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

they are adorable! really pleased they are all doing so well 

how are the bags under your eyes? big enough to rival Tesco's? lol


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> It really is like having new born babies


Oh no it isn't. I've done both and trust me, newborn kittens are far more fascinating


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

havoc said:


> Oh no it isn't. I've done both and trust me, newborn kittens are far more fascinating


and i bet the novelty doesn't wear off as quickly either lol


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I certainly would have thought my human babies were a lot more fun if I could have had them litter trained by four weeks


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Litter trained and on solids at 4 weeks ......... I might have had more than one  

Those babies are so beautiful and if you branch out down south TT, I will be very happy to work for you!! x


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Well Good Morning to all our Kitten followers  

So this mornng so far Amber has had her breakfast, she has had her and her Kittens bedding changed today they have Black blankets 

She has had her litter changed and her birthing cattery has all been sanatised. 

Her Kittens are doing great and continue to do well and gain good weight, more about them later on in the day, along with the first of our Video updates 

Got to run full of busy this morning, bye for now


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats 

Fur Babies :001_tongue: I love that word lol


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

They just get cuter every single day! Lovely kittens, and mum too :001_wub:

And you are a marvel of calm collectedness and enviable organization.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Update Time and this is the first of Our Video updates, we have a Facebook Daily Diary for anyone who wishes to continue to follow Our Kittens in more depth simply send a friends request to Tellingtails Funkyfurballs:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

It is Lunchtime and Amber is having her lunch, she fed her litter of Furbabies first 

Our little FunkyFurballs are now 3 Days Old, and they are feeding ever so well and gaining great weight 

Amber has gave birth too 4 Fantastic Boys and 2 Beautiful Girls.

The only trouble with eating so well is that it can be a little hard to get comfortable for a snooze with a full tummy, especially if your brothers and Sisters can not decide which is the best spot to get comfortable too 

I feel before I put this Link on, I should put a small warning so here it goes  Take care this link may make you feel an over whelming feeling of :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: and a little bit of :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Please try to refrain from stroking the screen :hand::hand:

Enjoy the clip :biggrin::biggrin:

Settling down 001.MP4 - YouTube


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Your right I wanted to stroke the screen and go awwwww.....


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: Gorgeous chunky little ones :001_tt1:
and little bits of colour coming through on those little ears :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh no I want one, I shouldn't have looked:nonod:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Good morning Kitten followers 

It is 6.30am, and last night was my first unbroken sleep since the birth of our Kittens, I checked the Kittens at 1.00am before going to bed and I have just checked them again, and they are purrfect  

Amber is just laying there feeding them, she has ate the food I put down in her Automatic feeding bowl for through the night for her, she is being a really good Mum 

Having a cup of tea, then taking Jackson our dog for his morning walk across the moors and watching the sun come up, as they say in Cat speak the purrfect start to the day


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Feel free to Join us on Facebook, simply send a friends request to Tellingtails FunkyFurballs

Good evening Kitten Followers,

Siamese kittens are all born white. They may look all white and pink in the first days of their life, but then they start developing dark ear edges and nose tips. They will develop their colour pointing over the next few weeks,and this continues into adulthood.

They will be officially 5 Days old, later on tonight, if you look closely at the latest video posted below you can see their colour pointing is beginning to appear, and their eyes are slowly beginning to form slits at the corners of their eyes, the first step towards their eyes opening 

Siamese cats originate from Thailand (formerly known as Siam), where they are one of several native breeds. There they are called Wichian Mat (วิเชียรมาศ, moon diamond ).

So here are my little Diamonds 

progress 2 001.MP4 - YouTube


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

so so so so so cute :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

so so cute!! 

i was wondering - can siamese cats ever be black and white? the reason i ask is because my SIL has black and white cats, and she said to me the other day that the siamese gene is so obvious (she was told there is siamese in them somewhere).....i wasn't convinced, and to me they look like moggy black and white cats, so i thought i'd ask you (o master lol )


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

There are a few Siamese breeders pushing the envelope in terms of colours with regards to the Siamese breeds, using Orientals etc in breeding programs they are producing some remarkable colourations.


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

tellingtails said:


> There are a few Siamese breeders pushing the envelope in terms of colours with regards to the Siamese breeds, using Orientals etc in breeding programs they are producing some remarkable colourations.


they are fasinating aren't they?! well, my SIL cat's don't have what i consider the classic siamese traits - large ears, long and slender, blue eyes....i'll try and get a picture of them and show you....i'd be amazed if you said they had siamese in them....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

APPARENTLY, my moggy boy's mum was 1/2 siamese and so he is 1/4 siamese - yeah right  - moggy through and through


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

spid said:


> APPARENTLY, my moggy boy's mum was 1/2 siamese and so he is 1/4 siamese - yeah right  - moggy through and through
> View attachment 84570


I have to agree there is a vast difference from pushing the boundaries of colouration through advance genetics and out cross programs.

To having a Cat that has a bit of Siamese Dna, they literally are world's apart.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

spid said:


> APPARENTLY, my moggy boy's mum was 1/2 siamese and so he is 1/4 siamese - yeah right  - moggy through and through
> View attachment 84570


He looks as much Siamese as the black moggy in the vets the other day whose slave was telling all and sundry he was a quarter Siamese :w00t:

Poor thing had laryngitis so he couldnt even prove himself with his voice! 

Those colourations are lovely - the more I see Siamese cats the more I like them!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> He looks as much Siamese as the black moggy in the vets the other day whose slave was telling all and sundry he was a quarter Siamese :w00t:
> 
> Poor thing had laryngitis so he couldnt even prove himself with his voice!
> 
> Those colourations are lovely - the more I see Siamese cats the more I like them!


Presto has NO voice - he has the most pathetic squeak ever - and he's SO lazy and has no brains - def no siamese traits in him at all.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

spid said:


> Presto has NO voice - he has the most pathetic squeak ever -* and he's SO lazy and has no brains *- def no siamese traits in him at all.


These are most definitely a Siamese traits - visit my two and I'll prove it


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

spid said:


> APPARENTLY, my moggy boy's mum was 1/2 siamese and so he is 1/4 siamese - yeah right  - moggy through and through
> View attachment 84570


a very handsome moggy, but a moggy none the less 

i have never heard them make a noise, and they aren't into things - they just hide under the beds from my nephew lol. when they go outside they get stuck up trees as they aren't very bright lol :w00t:


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

I've been following all the gorgeous new kittens and even though there is clearly a lot of work involved (esp if you mix in a cattery) I would love to have 6 little Siamese + mum running around.

My two are part Siamese, although the 'traditional' characteristics are a lot more evident in one (the other is more like an Aby). I do love the breed and will certainly consider one when we have a bigger house


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

K337 said:


> I've been following all the gorgeous new kittens and even though there is clearly a lot of work involved (esp if you mix in a cattery) *I would love to have 6 little Siamese + mum running around.*
> 
> My two are part Siamese, although the 'traditional' characteristics are a lot more evident in one (the other is more like an Aby). I do love the breed and will certainly consider one when we have a bigger house


Wait until they're all climbing the curtains, your legs etc.etc and see if you'd still say that 
They get everywhere 
















These are my last litter - more due this weekend :thumbup:
(Apologies for hi-jacking your thread there TT )


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Wait until they're all climbing the curtains, your legs etc.etc and see if you'd still say that


Well I don't have curtains  and I'm still in the process of teaching my little 2.5kg baby Sybil not to climb my legs :hand: so I think I'm going to go with bring on the little siamese babies!

You kittens are simply lovely as well and I've often stopped by your site to drool over them :001_wub:

What I really like about both of your kittens is the 'type'. I'm not a big fan of the really pointy, angular, lanky to the extreme siamese as they just look so breakable! All the kittens I've seen from you two are dainty and elegant but they also look like they could integrate into the rough and tumble that happens at mine 

Not to mention how impressed I am to see all these updates about how much work goes into running a cattery! It's certainly opened my eyes and made me appreciate what is going on behind the scenes


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

For more detailed updates feel free to Join us on Facebook, simply send a friends request to Tellingtails FunkyFurballs

Our Kittens are still feeding well and Gaining good weight, their faces are starting to develop the characteristic Siamese profile and elongating, their colour ponting is beginning to come through and you can see their ear tips and noses changing colour more and more everyday


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Kitten update 

Well Our Kittens are now 10 Days old, and they are starting to look more and more like Kittens everyday, and not White Mice :lol::lol: Their colours are slowly starting to appear more and more each day 

They are feeding so well, they have just had a feed and they fed so quickly and so much two of them have gave themselves Hic-cups, every couple of seconds their is a little Hic-cup it is so cute 

They all have very full tummies now and are very content, they also have very sleepy eyes so a sleep is defianately on the cards 

Here are a couple of Videos of them as they are falling asleep 

Now ten days old - YouTube

Now Ten days old - YouTube


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I want the one in the second video with it's head on top of the others.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I am speechless :001_tt1:...they are absolutely adorable!! All that snuggling & rolling around together...You won't be able to let any of them leave :nonod:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> I want the one in the second video with it's head on top of the others.


Thats one of the Boys, he is going to be a lovely Blue Point


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

tellingtails said:


> Thats one of the Boys, he is going to be a lovely Blue Point


Actually thats my one 

They are sooooooo gorgeous :001_wub:

(just sent you a request on FB - Kez)


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> Actually thats my one
> 
> They are sooooooo gorgeous :001_wub:
> 
> (just sent you a request on FB - Kez)


Have accepted your request on Fb and left you a welcome message


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

can't believe they're 10 days old already! Little sweeties :001_tt1:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> can't believe they're 10 days old already! Little sweeties :001_tt1:


I know they are growing up so fast, It only seems like yesterday that my Girl went into labour and already I am starting to stock pile everything for weaning.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Day 11 and Our Funkyfurballs have been feeding loads today, we have had some hic-cups again as they were drinking Mums milk so fast, greedy little tykes 

We have also gave Mum a 10 Minute break tonight from her Kittens and brought them into the living room for 10 Minutes after they had their evening feed, most of them tried to get comfortable for asleep no surprise there then 

And one thought if he squeezed his eyes closed as hard as he could maybe he would fall asleep quicker ha ha 

Got some brilliant Videos which I have put on Our facebook


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww... they're all so cute! Can you tell us all of colours that they'll be, if you know that is. I'm going to send a friend request, I just can't resist these little cuties. :001_tt1:


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Kenyania said:


> Aww... they're all so cute! Can you tell us all of colours that they'll be, if you know that is. I'm going to send a friend request, I just can't resist these little cuties. :001_tt1:


So far defianately 3 Blues and a Cream the other two I still can not call just yet they are late bloomers


----------



## Kenyania (Feb 23, 2012)

Tat's great to know. :3


----------

